
Show HN: Share your brand assets in seconds: Gide.io - craigbarber
http://gide.io
======
craigbarber
Hey HN community,

I want to create the About.me for brands.

It's called [http://gide.io](http://gide.io)

I was recently at an agency doing some pitch deck work. We had to create some
key visuals for an existing brand. As a designer, you always need three basic
things. You need the logo, brand colours and brand font. We had none of these.

We had to crack on. So I Googled the brand logo and found a file. Meanwhile
one of the accounts guys dug up a PDF style guide and emailed that through to
me. Now we had the colours. The PDF style guide listed the font, but we had to
go out and buy it.

This whole process from start to finish took around ¾ of a day before I had
all the assets on hand.

This is a problem I know a lot of designers face.

There has to be a better way to get designers these key assets quickly and
easily.

I believe there is a need for an ‘about.me’ for brands.

I’m currently testing such an idea in the market.

It's called Gide.

Gide will be a simple one page style guide that will feature a brand's logo
files, brand colours and brand font files.

Your Gide will be a simple link that can be shared in seconds, here’s an
example.

Currently there is two solutions, one is a very bulky and expensive PDF style
guide that a lot of brands commission. The problem with this solution is that
it does not provide downloadable files. Secondly it has to be dug up on the
server and emailed across. Every time. This process can take a long time.

The second solution is online style guide creation tools such as Frontify.
Whilst a great solution, you still have to pay a designer to create one for
you which takes time and a fair amount of money.

With Gide, I plan to offer a service that will build and host a simple one
page style guide for your brand for just $99 per year.

Marketing guys, Brand owners, Startup Founders, is this something you would
want?

Would love some input, I'm trying to validate this week : )

